# Moss-first macro 2012



## carlos58 (Jan 15, 2012)

hello everyone
first macros of 2012


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 15, 2012)

These are georgeous!!!


----------



## otherprof (Jan 15, 2012)

The first (horizontal) is magnificent! The background colors make add beautiful depth and richness. I keep going back to look again. The vertical was worth seeing, but not as interesting as the horizontal. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2012)

gorgeous shots, Carlo!


----------



## pburwell (Jan 17, 2012)

That first image is spectacular!  Congratulations!

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## jriepe (Jan 17, 2012)

These are really very nice and especially the first one.

Jerry


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------



## KenC (Jan 18, 2012)

Wonderful images, and I agree the horizontal is better, mostly because of the darker background, but you should crop the sides - there's really nothing interesting there.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## cannpope (Jan 18, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the 1st one!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments​


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 19, 2012)

Carlos,  The 1st macro shot is truly spectacular.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you very much Joel​


----------



## Markw (Jan 28, 2012)

These are quite nice.  I wish the background was a bit more colorful, and the colors more vibrant overall, but it's seriously a good shot.  Were these at 1:1?  Nice photos with the 180, and 1/60s. They look a bit closer than that to me.  

Mark


----------



## Buckster (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice!  I really like the first one as well.


----------



## punch (Jan 28, 2012)

I love these.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments and like​


----------

